

What should I do? - Ishbir

Hey there,<p>First of all, let me tell you more about myself. I'm a 16 year old developer and I have lots of experience in designing backends for small-scale as well as large-scale multi-server distributed systems. I know lots of programming paradigms, practices and a multitude of languages including but not limited to PHP, Python, JavaScript, Java, C#, C++, Haskell and have experience with MySQL, MongoDB and SQLite database systems.<p>I also have extensive knowledge and some experience with systems administration and network engineering in both *NIX and Windows. I've also tried my hand at physical computing with Arduino but left it after getting bored.<p>I'm really interested in learning web design practices and aesthetics and have found a few interesting resources and books for it. I'm still trying to learn more about it though.<p>Now, the big question in my mind is this: how can I effectively utilize my skillset and make something useful? I have had a few ideas in mind and have also done some market research and guess what, nothing like what I think of exists!<p>Should I start working on this idea of mine immediately? Or should I wait until I find something better and maybe more useful?<p>I've sometimes had some ideas and did some groundwork for them but couldn't manage to continue them, due to lack of interest and boredom. What's the best way to eradicate this pest?<p>I find that I often need some sort of incentive to learn something, and mostly its a paid project. Is there any better way to incentivize myself to learn?
======
JerusaEnt
I am someone exactly like you. I am 17, and big in web development. The thing
that incentivizes me is 2 things:

1) Being able to finish, and then continue the business aspect of it.

2) see if the idea was really a good one. This will be measured by its
popularity.

3) If all others fail, just to have something to put on your resume.

What I do is I take ideas, and just run with them. People who wait until they
get this "golden" idea, will end up doing nothing.

~~~
Ishbir
That sure makes sense.

------
richf
You sound like you have an excellent foundation for something great. My advice
to you is to get something out the door - anything! Do your market research,
assess your competitors, and get something out there.

IMO, A SaaS model would be a good incentive for yourself and your future
product. Nothing beats the rush of putting a product out there and watching it
grow.

~~~
Ishbir
I lost you in the second para and didn't quite get what you wanted to say.

~~~
richf
What I was saying was, given your drive and foundation you should focus your
attention on a SaaS project. The benefit is the instant gratification of paid
customers and watching your product grow.

------
FredBrach
Do what you love.

~~~
Ishbir
Well, I love developing web applications and that's what I intend to do
anyway, but my question is how to integrate all my skills into something. Some
idea for that'd be super helpful.

~~~
FredBrach
Yup. But, why integrating all you sklls into something? Because it's logicaly
the good thing to do? You're probably right but there is here I think some
place to 'follow the hotness' too. That's the core of my advise. What could
make you crazy yet right now? The answer to this question is probably not to
ignore. Have a good day =)

